# Well, it IS Wednesday !



## sawhorseray (Oct 13, 2021)

My son was just born and another dad at the nursery congratulated me and said his daughter was born yesterday… said maybe they’ll marry each other.
Sure, like my son is going to marry someone twice his age!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 13, 2021)

Just HAhaha.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## 912smoker (Oct 13, 2021)

Great laughs RAY !
Thanks for making the day


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 13, 2021)

Great collection there Ray !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 13, 2021)

I love em! If my waitress ever slaps my steak she's gonna get one heck of a tip!  That's just funny!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 13, 2021)

All great ones Ray!  Love the Waitress Slaps the Steak.  Thanks for these.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2021)

I look forward to these...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 14, 2021)

This is our house, but only 2 dogs...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2021)

LOL---Good ones Ray!!

And I love the Hit Man Afraid to walk back through the dark woods alone.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 14, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> This is our house, but only 2 dogs...
> 
> View attachment 513387



Looks like my house.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 14, 2021)

Ray Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Always good for your health to laugh.

Warren


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 14, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks like my house.
> 
> Warren


Yep, spoiled rotten dogs live here, but wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 14, 2021)

Nope we wouldn't either we are down to 2 from 4 but we are told daily what they want they have us so well trained its just unreal even down to when its bed time.

Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2021)

Love the mafia hit men joke, Ray.
Gary


----------

